# Concerned about my hen!



## suz0104 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been looking and looking all over the internet about how long it takes from a mating to egg laying, my tiels started mating about 2 weeks ago and i thought by now she would have laid eggs? I read that some have taken up to 4 weeks to lay, but im getting worried because im not sure if this is true or not? They haven't mated for the last couple of days and she was going in the nest box everyday for a couple of minutes and then come out, charlie would always go in as soon as she came out, as if to see if she had laid. He would then get cranky at her! She is eating and doesnt look like anything is wrong with her! Her poop is quiet large which i thought it was ment to be when she is getting ready to lay? She also spends alot of time sitting on the edge of the food bowl which i thought that has to do with laying aswell. Could it be that she doesnt like the nesting box?? I read that if they didnt you should take it out for a day or to then put it back? Is there anything i could do to make her want to lay? She had 2 babys last year but hasnt laid since then so i cant really remember 100% how long it took! Could anyone plz help answer some of my questions??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Her poops are larger which means she may lay...don't take out the nest box. If you do and she is gonna lay, she may abort the egg (this happened to a member on here recently) and then you'd have to start all over again. It takes some hens longer than others. Some will do it in the average 7 days, others will take months, its gonna be all on her own time. Some pictures of her would help us see whether she's going to lay or not, especially of her bottom so we can see if she has an egg butt or not.


----------



## suz0104 (Sep 3, 2011)

ok will do!


----------



## suz0104 (Sep 3, 2011)

Photos are attached thanks!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous  I say any day now she will lay


----------



## suz0104 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank You!! I hope so!!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i know it can be frustrating for that first egg but just because youve seen them mating doest equal successful mating some times the males dont hit the mark which can make the waiting game longer until he gets it right, and unfortunately not every mating results in an egg otherwise ide have eggs lining my avairy floor, lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep it looks like she has an egg butt!


----------



## suz0104 (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope so everyone cross fingers for me!! Thanks everyone who replied!


----------



## patrick37 (Aug 18, 2011)

my cockatiel laid her 1st egg 2 days ago and has no laid anymore will she lay more


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Egg laying can be unpredictable so you'll have to wait and see. Does she have a mate?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i agree that egg laying can be unpredictable i had that happen with one pairs first ever clutch they laid every 3rd day, with the second clutch i changed to a better lighting and added calcium water on top of the cuttle bone and boom she laid every second day with no problems, what type of layout do you have, a little word of the wise light from a window is not enough the windows actually block out lighting that is useful to the birds, and do you supply calcium (besides cuttle bone, which can be wasted if the bird isnt digesting what it breaks off) i put calcium in the water dish (only dish in cage) so i know that she is getting the calcium in her system.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I dont know anything about breeding. It sounds complecated though.


----------

